# Developing A Garage Attic As A Loft?



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

Rule in my city is, one cannot build a pigeon loft unless you have at least 1 acre. Acreage in the city cost 25 to 40k per acre. 

Loop hole, they cannot regulate or control pigeons kept in the house/garage.
Solution use the un utilized garage attic or build a mobile loft I can push in and out of the garage. 

Problem with an attic loft is cleaning I suppose and cost. Any thoughts? Any successful loft flyer using the garage? 

Nice animation to convert the garage attic: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMYQ81wLjlo

Thanks


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

depends on which type of pigeons you want to keep. if garage is safe from preditators...it should be fine! experienced members will guide you better.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't have much ideas on lofts but the birds should get sunshine to synthesize vitamin D3 so they could use their Calcium and avoid complications relating to health. So the loft or the aviary attached to loft should be built in a manner they could get sunshine not through the screen or glass but direct sunlight for them to bask in.


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for your insights. Skylights and being flow twice a day should get enough sun.


----------

